# IR Kit for Xfinity Cable box



## paul100 (Aug 29, 2009)

https://www.xfinity.com/support/cable-tv/using-your-remote-control-with-an-ir-extender/


----------



## Nobr8ks (Sep 30, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/C2G-40430-Infrared-Control-Repeater/dp/B001BLTDZA

for additional length I've used

https://www.monoprice.com/product?p_id=651


----------

